# le mini mini mini ipod cheuffeul



## naas (27 Juillet 2006)

Je sens qu'ils vont recevoir un courrier d'apple sous peu  :bebe:  

En tout cas le concept est interessant, reste à voir si l'autonomie annoncée est vraie


----------



## Belgarion (27 Juillet 2006)

> Je sens qu'ils vont recevoir un courrier d'apple sous peu



Ah oui tu m'étonnes. Y'en ils n'ont pas quand même pas de scrupule.
Je n'arrive pas à comprendre les gens qui font ça. C'est à peu près sûr à 100% qu'ils vont se prendre un procès.

La seule chose c'est qu'ils vont faire parler d'eux. Cela voudrait-il dire que les retombées médiatiques couvriraient les sommes à verser si ils perdent un procès ?

Drôle de procédé quand même...


----------



## Quetis (27 Juillet 2006)

Et non ! c'est pas de apple 
http://www.journaldugeek.com/index.php?2006/07/26/4079-sun-connection-sc-mp001w


----------



## Pooley (27 Juillet 2006)

bah nan c'est pas d'apple, c'est bien ça le probléme... le design se rapproche trop de celui du shuffle pour qu'apple laisse passer ça...je doute que ce machin ait une longue durée de vie sur le marché.


----------



## Paradise (27 Juillet 2006)

dans quelques minute vous allez voir le site sera down.. (comme d'hab) trop fort la pomme tout le monde veux copier...


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2006)

mais sinon le principe du lecteur de sd card est vraiment sympa


----------



## Paradise (27 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> mais sinon le principe du lecteur de sd card est vraiment sympa



rapide et pratique


----------



## takamaka (27 Juillet 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> rapide et pratique


Et vu le prix de la SD, autant dire que tu peux sacrément gonfler la bête !


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2006)

la capacit&#233; maximale g&#233;r&#233;e est 2 Go.


----------



## takamaka (27 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> la capacité maximale gérée est 2 Go.


Ben à 35 la carte chez Cdiscount et à 25$ US le morceau de nougat, c'est encore moins cher (frais de transport compris) que le prix du Shuffle 512Mo proposé sur le Refurb


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2006)

Il te faut rajouter les &#233;couteurs (quoi je pinaille ah bon ? &#231;a se voit, vraiment , s&#251;r ?  :bebe: )


----------



## takamaka (27 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Il te faut rajouter les écouteurs (quoi je pinaille ah bon ? ça se voit, vraiment , sûr ?  :bebe: )


Pff... :casse:


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Pff... :casse:


Damned ! il est livr&#233; avec des &#233;couteurs  :rose:


----------



## takamaka (27 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Damned ! il est livré avec des écouteurs  :rose:


Hé hé !


----------



## Paradise (27 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Damned ! il est livr&#233; avec des &#233;couteurs  :rose:




T'es deg... ? 

moi si je trouve le designer de ca je lui casse les genoux avec mon Chti Pod 

hihi m'en fou moi "Garantie "

Pour parler vraiment un peu sur ce real sujet: *personnes a trouv&#233; des "vrai" images de ce lecteur? en action?*


----------



## takamaka (27 Juillet 2006)

Ben personne ne l'a encore achet&#233;&#8230;


----------

